# Bekomme Summe nicht



## EddieTheEagle (13. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ich werde noch verrückt. Bekomme einfach die Summe einer Spalte nicht.


```
ResultSet datenmenge;
	       	datenmenge= null;
          		datenmenge = gui.befehl.executeQuery("SELECT  SUM(wertx) FROM wertepaare");
```

Da ich blutiger Anfänger bin und schon Stunden nach einer Lösung suche hoffe ich auf eure Hielfe.

Gruß
Eddie


----------



## bambi (13. Mai 2005)

Gut, und was bekommst Du? Was genau funktioniert denn nicht? Bekommst Du eine Exception?

Ansonsten sieht das SQL ja schon mal ganz gut aus ...  :wink:


----------



## EddieTheEagle (13. Mai 2005)

Hi,

ja bekomme eine Exception: Column not found Ist mir aber ein Rätsel, da ich die Werte in der ersten Spalte und Zeile
mit 

```
ResultSet datenmenge;
	       	datenmenge= null;
          		datenmenge = gui.befehl.executeQuery("SELECT * from wertepaare");
         	 	System.out.println("Daten suchen...");
          		if(datenmenge.next())
          			{ 
                                                String wertx = datenmenge.getString("wertx");
          			String werty = datenmenge.getString("werty");
            		                gui.textwertx.setText(wertx);
            		                gui.textwerty.setText(werty);
      			}
```
im Textfeld angezeigt bekomme.

Gruß
Eddie


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Mai 2005)

wie willst du den die summe abholen? Da die Spalte nicht benannt ist, musst du den Index 1 verwenden...

und wenn das ein string ist, was soll die "Summe von Strings" sein?


----------



## EddieTheEagle (13. Mai 2005)

Mh,
also in der DB stehen Zahlen von diesen möchte ich die Summe haben. Warum ist die Spalte nicht benannt?
SUM(wertx) benennt doch die Spalte, oder irre ich mich da?



```
ResultSet datenmenge; 
             datenmenge= null; 
             datenmenge = gui.befehl.executeQuery("SELECT  SUM(wertx) FROM wertepaare");
```
    wertx
    10
    20
    20

Ich möchte die Summe 50 habe, um mit dieser eine Berechnung durchführen.
Im nächsten Schritt brauche ich noch die Summe einer Zeile, aber soweit bin ich noch nicht. 
    wertx  werty
    10                   20       Summe 30

Gruß
Eddie


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Mai 2005)

dann mach halt für dieses resultset

next();
getInt(1);

dann kriegste die Summe


----------



## EddieTheEagle (13. Mai 2005)

Dann war ich ja schon nah dran. Doch ich bekomme immer eine Exception: Column not found


```
ResultSet rs;
	       	rs= null;
          		rs = gui.st.executeQuery("SELECT SUM(wertx) FROM wertepaare");
         	 	System.out.println("Wertx summieren...");
          		while(rs.next())
          		  { 

          		  	int wertx = rs.getInt(1);
                                                System.out.println("Zeilen: "+wertx);
           	 	  }
```

Was sagt mir diese Meldung?? Die Spalte wertx ist vorhanden.

Gruß
Eddie


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Mai 2005)

du kommst also nicht bis zur Zeile mit
println("Wert summieren...");

welche Datenbank ist denn das?

was steht als Typ für die Spalte wertx?


----------



## EddieTheEagle (13. Mai 2005)

Doch,
das "Wertx summieren..." wird ausgegeben. Es ist eine Access Datenbank und der Typ der Spalte ist "Zahl" habe es auch schon mal mit anderen Typen versucht.

Gruß
Eddie


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Mai 2005)

kann nicht sein, wo genau fliegt denn die column not found exception, Zeilennummer?

wenn das print ausgegeben wird, dann ist ja die Abfrage erfolgreich ausgeführt worden...


probiermal 

select sum([wertx])

oder

select sum(wertx) As summe

oder beides

select sum([wertx]) As summe


----------



## EddieTheEagle (13. Mai 2005)

Hurra, jetzt macht er es. select sum([wertx])

Sage vielen Dank, aber meine nächste Frage habe ich schon. Wie mache ich das mit den Zeilen?

wertx  werty
10       20          Wie bekomme ich da die Summe 30?

muss ja so ähnlich gehen.

Gruß
Eddie


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Mai 2005)

select wertx+werty

oder

Select sum (wertx + werty)

je nachdem....und die [] nicht vergessen


----------



## EddieTheEagle (13. Mai 2005)

Danke,
gleich mal ausprobieren.  :toll: 

Gruß
Eddie


----------

